# 'Erdal Can Alkoçlar' on Height Increase?



## Mr_wax (Dec 15, 2019)

Is 'Erdal Can Alkoçlar' legit? 'Can Alkoçlar' is a Turkish scientist and millionaire A few years ago, he claimed that he was able to discover a drug that makes people grow. He later announced that he was closing the study and did not publish all the data. This is a medicine for ndividuals suffering from Achondroplasia

Wikipedia confirms worked with height
_"Alkoclar and his previous R&D team; Halepce R&D has found and patented more than 154 methylprotodioscin derivatives; analogues used in a wide range of therapeutic fields such as neurogenesis to myogenesis; from height increase (despite the inconsistent results obtained from the formulation regarding the oral version) to adjuvant cancer therapies. Alkoclar is the sole inventor of the facile obtaining methods of hexacoumaroyl-protobioside derivatives; compounds which possesses potent Core GLC NAC III inhibiting properties."_


This is *probably *a fragment of his statement.
_"They did with varying consistencies, We were unable to eliminate or at least sufficientşy reduce the side effects associated with thhe chronic use of related compounds. Latest and the most promising formula consists 3 iridoid glycoside derivatives and a furostanol saponin analouge and the mechanism was tissue selective enhancement of KSBGF, a bone growth factor with potent tgf-b expression enhancement properties. We were trying to obtain semi synthetic compounds with a purpose oriented modification process; we were trying to degrade a 50 purpose natural ingredient to a one purpose small molecular combination but this was never the answer.

After a year of consistent effort we were finally able to obtain an efficient formulation with a stable and facile method of synthesis. A small pre clinical trial involving 7 people had been done and an avarage height gain of 1.9 cm was observed in 5 months of intentional irregular usage in order to avoid possible side effects. Out of 7 users all of them experienced increased aggression due to elevated cGmp and reduced cAmp in Amygdala and hypothalmic regions.

4 out of 7 experienced severe carpal tunnel like symptoms with a significant loss of limb function. Same partipicants also suffered from prostate inflammation and elevated Psa levels.

1 participant experienced nocturnal breathlessness.All participants have grown. Despite the success in terms of vertical bone growth side effects hindered projects’ advancement"_


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr_wax said:


> 4 out of 7 experienced severe carpal tunnel-like symptoms with a significant loss of limb function.






Mr_wax said:


> Same participants also suffered from *prostate inflammation* and *elevated Psa levels.*


@slime 

was this method you're talking about?


----------



## Mr_wax (Dec 15, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> @slime
> 
> was this method you're talking about?


no


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Dec 15, 2019)

Didn’t make a change for me but he has money back guarantee so you can try


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 15, 2019)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Didn’t make a change for me but he has a money-back guarantee so you can try


You tried his method?


Mr_wax said:


> side effects hindered projects’ advancement


At 5'2,

I don't give a shit about the side effects.

What's his method?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 15, 2019)

He's probably a SCAMMER


Xcrunner211 and Alkoklar are back and they still selling useless chemicals | Natural Height Growth


​


Mr_wax said:


> n average height gain of 1.9 cm was observed in 5 months of intentional irregular usage in order to avoid possible side effects.


That's not even 1 inch.
Added the fact that some of the
participant lost significant limb function.


----------



## Fosty (Dec 15, 2019)

I have some back and forth mails with from like 3 years ago, gimme a sec and I will find them.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 15, 2019)

Fosty said:


> I have come back and forth emails with from like 3 years ago, gimme a sec and I will find them.


What do you mean?

Did you talk to alkoclar?


----------



## Fosty (Dec 16, 2019)

Mr_wax said:


> Is 'Erdal Can Alkoçlar' legit? 'Can Alkoçlar' is a Turkish scientist and millionaire A few years ago, he claimed that he was able to discover a drug that makes people grow. He later announced that he was closing the study and did not publish all the data. This is a medicine for ndividuals suffering from Achondroplasia
> 
> Wikipedia confirms worked with height
> _"Alkoclar and his previous R&D team; Halepce R&D has found and patented more than 154 methylprotodioscin derivatives; analogues used in a wide range of therapeutic fields such as neurogenesis to myogenesis; from height increase (despite the inconsistent results obtained from the formulation regarding the oral version) to adjuvant cancer therapies. Alkoclar is the sole inventor of the facile obtaining methods of hexacoumaroyl-protobioside derivatives; compounds which possesses potent Core GLC NAC III inhibiting properties."_
> ...



Here you go bro, full email chain


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 16, 2019)

Fosty said:


> Here you go bro, full email chain


Being poor fucking sucks.

I skim read it.

He claims there are about 70 success stories from his method,

yet there's no proof of it, JFL.


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 18, 2019)

He replied to my mail. Let's see what he says about the potential results or so.


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 19, 2019)

Okay, I talked to Alkoclar. He explained to me what different gene expressions and signalling are needed for hgh to even work for someone. These include fgf-2 and the like. I've attached a screenshot of my conversation with him which also includes his email. I'm not in anyway advertising him I got his email from Fosty's conversations yesterday as I was interested in heightmaxxing aswell. Feel free to contact Alkoclar.
This is a link to his research on Harvard's research database: https://dataverse.harvard.edu/dataset.xhtml?persistentId=doi:10.7910/DVN/92KBPH


----------



## Mr_wax (Dec 19, 2019)

sloopnoob said:


> He replied to my mail. Let's see what he says about the potential results or so.


Did he tell you today that you can grow taller? I follow his profile on quora and for several years he claims that it cannot grow


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr_wax said:


> Did he tell you today that you can grow taller? I follow his profile on quora and for several years he claims that it cannot grow


Yes he did tell me as is evident from the email ss. i suggest you mail him if you're curious.


----------



## Mr_wax (Dec 19, 2019)

What is KSBGF?And how it works


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr_wax said:


> What is KSBGF?And how it works



I've only found one instance where the term was mentioned and it was by him. I'd guess BGF stands for bone growth factor but no other info is available about it.


----------



## Mr_wax (Dec 19, 2019)

*Wow!!! *The author is Mian Long (no Alkoclar)





CA2593623A1 - The applications of kidney secreted bone growth factor and pharmaceutical use of flavonol and flavonol glycosides for stimulating the secretion of kidney secreted bone growth factor - Google Patents


The present invention provides a method to diagnose the kidney function of recreating kidney secreted bone growth factor (KSBGF) by examining the blood concentration of KSBGF, a method to diagnose the state of bone formation by examining the blood concentration of KSBGF. a method to produce...



patents.google.com





KSBGF "kidney secreted bone growth factor" creates new bones. Can anyone explain to me how KSBGF creates new bones. Does only it repair damage or cause longitudinal bone growth? This is amazing. Increases levels of many proteins and hormones that can *theoretically* cause bone growth without growth plates 


Mayorga said:


> I've only found one instance where the term was mentioned and it was by him. I'd guess BGF stands for bone growth factor but no other info is available about it.


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr_wax said:


> *Wow!!! *The author is Mian Long (no Alkoclar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bone growth happens all the time but without proper signalling it's not possible to make it of use to us. Bone growth after growth plate closure is mainly about thickening the bone or bone remodeling.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 7, 2020)

Bump, xcrunner still includes methylprotodioscin in his formula, that suggests he still thinks increasing KSBGF is important, but he also include GDF5, BMP-2, OP-1, SAM-e and dhatrumastaingy (I'm guessing is main ingredient) to replace all the exogenous BMP's he uses we use this https://evolutionarymuse.com/products/bmp which also stimulates KSBGF and IGF-1 and FGF-2, and meclozine because it behaves like CNP and inducing hypermethylation with sam-e folic acid and folinic acid, igf-1 induction with hexarelin and mk677, and pi3k activation with hexarelin and si wu tang. Side effects: Extreme growth pains, dry mouth, headaches, diarrhea from the SAM-e, acne, slower facial hair growth as biological aging is slowing (or if you have no facial hair yet when you take SAM-e it'll take even longer for it to form) and aromasin to lower estrogen levels to levels enough to stimulate growth spurt. I really think this stack is the very best choice for pubertycels, it acts on multiple pathways, not just estrogen and HGH like typical stacks on this forum


----------



## Piro (May 7, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> Bump, xcrunner still includes methylprotodioscin in his formula, that suggests he still thinks increasing KSBGF is important, but he also include GDF5, BMP-2, OP-1, SAM-e and dhatrumastaingy (I'm guessing is main ingredient) to replace all the exogenous BMP's he uses we use this https://evolutionarymuse.com/products/bmp which also stimulates KSBGF and IGF-1 and FGF-2, and meclozine because it behaves like CNP and inducing hypermethylation with sam-e folic acid and folinic acid, igf-1 induction with hexarelin and mk677, and pi3k activation with hexarelin and si wu tang. Side effects: Extreme growth pains, dry mouth, headaches, diarrhea from the SAM-e, acne, slower facial hair growth as biological aging is slowing (or if you have no facial hair yet when you take SAM-e it'll take even longer for it to form) and aromasin to lower estrogen levels to levels enough to stimulate growth spurt. I really think this stack is the very best choice for pubertycels, it acts on multiple pathways, not just estrogen and HGH like typical stacks on this forum


So, how's your height maxing routine going so far?
Any increase?


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 7, 2020)

Piro said:


> So, how's your height maxing routine going so far?
> Any increase?


i dont have everything with me atm


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 7, 2020)

*NGL, OUT OF ALL THE TYPES OF COPE I'VE SEEN ON HERE, HEIGHT-COPES ARE ONE OF THE FUNNIEST.*​


----------



## Piro (May 7, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> i dont have everything with me atm


Out of IGF-1 LR3, hexarelin,GHRP-2,MOD-GRF,aromasin, glucosamine chondroitin, msm, SAM-E, folic acid and folinic acid what are you missing?
Still just spiro?
Also what's spiro? Spirolactone?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 7, 2020)

.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 7, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> i dont have everything with me atm


Could your stack make @knajjd 6'4 ?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 7, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Could your stack make @knajjd 6'4 ?


No, you need cnp (or _GC-B) _


https://patents.google.com/patent/US20080312142A1/en


_"The present invention further relates to a method for screening for an agent for increasing a body height of an individual using the activity of GC-B as an indication, and to a method for extending cartilage bones free from FGFR3 abnormality by the activation of GC-B.
A still further object of the present invention is to provide a method for extending a cartilage bone free from FGFR3 abnormality by the activation of GC-B._"


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 7, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> No, you need cnp (or _GC-B) _
> 
> 
> https://patents.google.com/patent/US20080312142A1/en
> ...


Bro can you translate that so my low IQ brain could understand ?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 7, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro can you translate that so my low IQ brain could understand ?


Cnp stimulates bone growth in growth plates (age 0-16/21). CNP activates _GC-B_.
_GC-B_ stimulates bone formation in the cartilage of adults (18+).
You can grow up with _GC-B (cnp)_ when you are over 18 years old e.g. 30


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 7, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> Cnp stimulates bone growth in growth plates (age 0-16/21). CNP activates _GC-B_.
> _GC-B_ stimulates bone formation in the cartilage of adults (18+).
> You can grow up with _GC-B (cnp)_ when you are over 18 years old e.g. 30


I see. So you need to add that @Strike_Poseidon 's stack and you can grow at adult height.
Is he also agree with you in that ?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 7, 2020)

No.
meclozine is not a cnp.
meclizine inhibit fgfr3. Cnp inhibit fgfr3.
meclizine does not activate _GC-B. _
*Cnp activates *_*GC-B*_


MentalistKebab said:


> I see. So you need to add that @Strike_Poseidon 's stack and you can grow at adult height.
> Is he also agree with you in that ?


You must add a cnp activator to his stack

1.Astragalus, (+fgf2)
2. Mk677 (+hg, +igf1)
3.??? (+cnp)


----------



## garfyld (May 7, 2020)

It's not that simple because CNP manages veins of blood and electrolytes so you can end up as a vegetable


> Natriuretic peptides play a fundamental role in cardiovascular homeostasis by modulation of fluid and electrolyte balance and vascular tone. C-type natriuretic peptide (CNP) represents the paracrine element of the natriuretic peptide axis which complements the endocrine actions of atrial natriuretic peptide (ANP) and brain natriuretic peptide (BNP). CNP is produced by the endothelium and the heart and appears to play a prominent role in vascular and cardiac function, both physiologically and pathologically. This provides a rationale for the therapeutic potential of pharmacological interventions targeted to CNP signalling. This article provides an overview of the biology and pharmacology of CNP, with emphasis on the cardiovascular system, and discusses pathologies in which drugs designed to manipulate CNP signalling maybe of clinical benefit.



It's not testosterone or growth hormone when after overdose you would have small side effects like low libido or red skin


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 7, 2020)

garfyld said:


> It's not that simple because CNP manages veins of blood and electrolytes so you can end up as a vegetable


@slime is this the method you were talking about?


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (May 7, 2020)

garfyld said:


> It's not that simple because CNP manages veins of blood and electrolytes so you can end up as a vegetable
> 
> 
> It's not testosterone or growth hormone when after overdose you would have small side effects like low libido or red skin



You mean CNP inhibition might make you a vegetable?


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 7, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> No, you need cnp (or _GC-B) _
> 
> 
> https://patents.google.com/patent/US20080312142A1/en
> ...


welcome back to the height discussion man


Mr_wax said:


> No.
> meclozine is not a cnp.
> meclizine inhibit fgfr3. Cnp inhibit fgfr3.
> meclizine does not activate _GC-B. _
> ...


bro I said the meclozine+https://evolutionarymuse.com/products/bmp (this formula has osthole which has been shown to upregulate fgf-2) will stimulate the effects of CNP not only that but the formula has kaempferol which increase KSBGF


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 7, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> welcome back to the height discussion man
> 
> bro I said the meclozine+https://evolutionarymuse.com/products/bmp (this formula has osthole which has been shown to upregulate fgf-2) will stimulate the effects of CNP not only that but the formula has kaempferol which increase KSBGF


Is there anyone who gained height with your stack ?
Or is there anyone here who is using your stack ?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 7, 2020)

"FGF2 inhibited CNP dependent GC-B activity"








Dephosphorylation is the Mechanism of Fibroblast Growth Factor Inhibition of Guanylyl Cyclase-B


Activating mutations in fibroblast growth factor receptor 3 (FGFR3) and inactivating mutations of guanylyl cyclase-B (GC-B, also called NPRB or NPR2) cause dwarfism. FGF exposure inhibits GC-B activity in a chondrocyte cell line, but the mechanism of ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






Strike_Poseidon said:


> welcome back to the height discussion man
> 
> bro I said the meclozine+https://evolutionarymuse.com/products/bmp (this formula has osthole which has been shown to upregulate fgf-2) will stimulate the effects of CNP not only that but the formula has kaempferol which increase KSBGF


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 7, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> "FGF2 inhibited CNP dependent GC-B activity"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is excessive FGF-2, the right amount promotes longitudinal bone growth still ask alkoclar now how important upregulating FGF-2 is


----------



## Bruh567 (May 7, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> welcome back to the height discussion man
> 
> bro I said the meclozine+https://evolutionarymuse.com/products/bmp (this formula has osthole which has been shown to upregulate fgf-2) will stimulate the effects of CNP not only that but the formula has kaempferol which increase KSBGF


.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 7, 2020)

Bruh567 said:


> How much of the BMP formula?


it recommends 2 capsules a day, so i guess go with that


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 7, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> the right amount promotes longitudinal bone growth


Is FGF-2 releated to Marfan Syndrome?


----------



## Bruh567 (May 7, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> it recommends 2 capsules a day, so i guess go with that


You running this?


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 7, 2020)

Bruh567 said:


> You running this?


i will be soon, i have never seen a more potent bone growth stimulator in my life, how you all didn't look at this is beyond me


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 7, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Is FGF-2 releated to Marfan Syndrome?


no, marfan syndrome is because of loose connective tissues as a mutation in the fibrillin gene, the mesenchymal stem cells are located in connective tissue, so that may have something to do with it because of chondrocyte differntiation


----------



## Mr_wax (May 8, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> it recommends 2 capsules a day, so i guess go with that


I took the bmp supplement together with relaxin and dioscin. After 5 months I have severe bones (feet, calves, toes, wrists, calves, lower pelvis) 
and chest pains. I have grown 1.2 cm but I have to stop experiment


Bruh567 said:


> You running this?











heightmaxxing only for adults! My routine


A lot of people ask about my routine. I take: relaxin (vitalaxin), Evomuse: BMP, glucosamine, msm, Osteol, Marrow extract Uses techniques Creating a micro crack with a diy device. Lsjl, only dynamic. LSJL static is bad. 1mhz Ultrasound massage device. Ultrasound should be applied only at one...




looksmax.org


----------



## Henry_Gandy (May 8, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I took the bmp supplement together with relaxin and dioscin. After 5 months I have severe bones (feet, calves, toes, wrists, calves, lower pelvis)
> and chest pains. I have grown 1.2 cm but I have to stop experiment
> 
> 
> ...


you definitely would've seen more changes if you combined SAM-e, folinic acid and meclozine and a pi3k stimulator with it


Mr_wax said:


> I took the bmp supplement together with relaxin and dioscin. After 5 months I have severe bones (feet, calves, toes, wrists, calves, lower pelvis)
> and chest pains. I have grown 1.2 cm but I have to stop experiment
> 
> 
> ...


also where did you get dioscin from? xcrunner still uses methylprotodioscin and alkoclar i think he uses it as well


----------



## sloopnoob (May 11, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> methylprotodioscin


its really expensive 300-600usd/gram


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 11, 2020)

Bump
I contacted Alkoclar and he told me the formula was free and I just had to get it from a random supplier 
Wtf


----------



## dadfa (May 11, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I took the bmp supplement together with relaxin and dioscin. After 5 months I have severe bones (feet, calves, toes, wrists, calves, lower pelvis)
> and chest pains. I have grown 1.2 cm but I have to stop experiment
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still experimenting pain in your bones?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 11, 2020)

No


dadfa said:


> Are you still experimenting pain in your bones?


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (May 27, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> "FGF2 inhibited CNP dependent GC-B activity"
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Dephosphorylation is the Mechanism of Fibroblast Growth Factor Inhibition of Guanylyl Cyclase-B


Activating mutations in fibroblast growth factor receptor 3 (FGFR3) and inactivating mutations of guanylyl cyclase-B (GC-B, also called NPRB or NPR2) cause dwarfism. FGF exposure inhibits GC-B activity in a chondrocyte cell line, but the mechanism of ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





_*"We conclude that FGF rapidly inactivates GC-B by a reversible dephosphorylation mechanism, which may contribute to the signaling network by which activated FGFR3 causes dwarfism."*_




Meclozine Facilitates Proliferation and Differentiation of Chondrocytes by Attenuating Abnormally Activated FGFR3 Signaling in Achondroplasia



*"We found that meclozine dihydrochloride, a commonly used anti-emetic drug for its anti-histamine activity, efficiently suppresses FGFR3 signaling in three different chondrocytic cell lines and embryonic bone organ culture. **We also identified that meclozine suppresses FGF2-mediated phosphorylation of ERK."*

I realize that I'm very late to this thread and I hope that I'm not repeating anything that's been said already, but the second article seems to prove that meclozine's effect on height increase is mediated through suppression of FGF2 signaling, which appears to upregulate the activity of GC-B. To me, this gives credence to the idea that meclozine works in a similar way to C-type natriuretic peptide administered for height growth to achondroplasia patients, and we already know that it works in rats with the same condition, and even those without it. 









Meclozine Promotes Longitudinal Skeletal Growth in Transgenic Mice with Achondroplasia Carrying a Gain-of-Function Mutation in the FGFR3 Gene


Achondroplasia (ACH) is one of the most common skeletal dysplasias causing short stature owing to a gain-of-function mutation in the FGFR3 gene, which encodes t




academic.oup.com






*Interestingly, meclozine also increased bone growth in wild-type mice. The plasma concentration of meclozine during treatment was within the range that has been used in clinical settings for motion sickness. Increased longitudinal bone growth in Fgfr3ach mice by oral administration of meclozine in a growth period suggests potential clinical feasibility of meclozine for the improvement of short stature in ACH.

TL;DR Even if may not work for closed plates, Meclozine should still be very legit for anyone with confirmed open plates. It is very affordable, too. Let me know if I've missed anything.*


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Jun 1, 2020)

Plasma C-Type Natriuretic Peptide: Emerging Applications in Disorders of Skeletal Growth


Although studies in experimental animals show that blood levels of C-type natriuretic peptide (CNP) and its bioinactive aminoterminal propeptide (NTproCNP) are potential biomarkers of long bone growth, a lack of suitable assays and appropriate reference ranges has limited the application of CNP...




www.karger.com





*"In healthy lambs (aged 1–30 weeks), plasma NTproCNP and CNP levels [16] correlate with metacarpal growth velocity (r = 0.55 and r = 0.4, respectively). Values of plasma NTproCNP fall to stable levels (20–25 pmol/L) after 30 weeks of age, when linear growth is largely complete. Notably, in healthy, rapidly growing, 4-week-old lambs, administration of long-acting bovine growth hormone (GH) for 12 days increased plasma insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1) levels more than 2-fold [24]; however, plasma CNP products and metacarpal growth velocity were unaffected. This finding suggests that neither GH nor IGF-1 directly stimulates CNP gene expression, and that any such increase is contingent on a demonstrable increase in bone growth."*

Just more evidence that alot of these theories seem to have clinical studies backing them up. CNP gene expressions seems imperative to bone growth, which makes sense because it's expressed at it's highest when children and animals are STILL growing, and begins to fall near the end of skeletal growth.

As you can see, high IGF/GH doesn't do anything without proper CNP expression. I'm not even sure that stimulating CNP/GC-B will do anything for people with closed plates as there is no more growth cartilage to act on, but I've learned so much over the past few months that I was taught was impossible that I'm open to anything at this point. Keep searching for answers, guys.


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Jun 1, 2020)

Interaction of fibroblast growth factor and C-natriuretic peptide signaling in regulation of chondrocyte proliferation and extracellular matrix homeostasis - PubMed


Overexpression of C-natriuretic peptide (CNP) in cartilage partially rescues achondroplasia in the mouse. Here, we studied the interaction of fibroblast growth factor (FGF) and CNP signaling in chondrocytes. CNP antagonized FGF2-induced growth arrest of rat chondrosarcoma (RCS) chondrocytes by...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





*In addition, CNP compensated for FGF2-mediated matrix loss by upregulation of matrix production independent of its interference with FGF signaling. We conclude that CNP utilizes both direct and indirect ways to counteract the effects of FGF signaling in a chondrocyte environment. *

This is saying that CNP (C-type natriuretic peptide) increases height by increasing extracellular matrix production (the network of collagen and other large molectules that can differentiate into chondrocytes and become bone) AND inhibits signaling of FGF-2 which decreases extracellular matrix and is responsible for dwarfism if it isn't kept in check. 






Meclizine / meclozine for achondroplasia?


An English-Portuguese-Spanish blog reviewing current and potential therapies for achondroplasia.




tratando-acondroplasia.blogspot.com





This study shows that CNP is better than meclozine at increasing the length of bones, but meclozine by itself still leads to greater length than bones not treated with either. TL;DR we need to increase both CNP and use meclozine, but I haven't found any reliable methods thus far for increasing CNP.


----------



## Mr_wax (Jun 1, 2020)

BasedSpinelet257 said:


> Interaction of fibroblast growth factor and C-natriuretic peptide signaling in regulation of chondrocyte proliferation and extracellular matrix homeostasis - PubMed
> 
> 
> Overexpression of C-natriuretic peptide (CNP) in cartilage partially rescues achondroplasia in the mouse. Here, we studied the interaction of fibroblast growth factor (FGF) and CNP signaling in chondrocytes. CNP antagonized FGF2-induced growth arrest of rat chondrosarcoma (RCS) chondrocytes by...
> ...


 only Vosoritide (BMN 111)
I bought meclozine on ebay and dioscin+diosgenin on alibaba.
We'll if it works in a couple of months.


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Jun 1, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> only Vosoritide (BMN 111)
> I bought meclozine on ebay and dioscin+diosgenin on alibaba.
> We'll if it works in a couple of months.



Damn, no way we’re getting our hands on that any time soon.


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Jun 4, 2020)

Neutral endopeptidase-resistant C-type natriuretic peptide variant represents a new therapeutic approach for treatment of fibroblast growth factor receptor 3-related dwarfism - PubMed


Achondroplasia (ACH), the most common form of human dwarfism, is caused by an activating autosomal dominant mutation in the fibroblast growth factor receptor-3 gene. Genetic overexpression of C-type natriuretic peptide (CNP), a positive regulator of endochondral bone growth, prevents dwarfism in...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





*Subcutaneous administration of one of these CNP variants (BMN 111) resulted in* _correction of the dwarfism phenotype in a mouse model of ACH and_ *overgrowth of the axial and appendicular skeletons in wild-type mice without observable changes in trabecular and cortical bone architecture.* *Moreover, significant growth plate widening that translated into accelerated bone growth, at hemodynamically tolerable doses, was observed in juvenile cynomolgus monkeys that had received daily subcutaneous administrations of BMN 111.* _BMN 111 was well tolerated and represents a promising new approach for treatment of patients with ACH. _

Pure suicide fuel if over 18. It legitimately seems like the answer to height and manletism has been cracked gentlemen. No more taking shots in the dark with GH and peptides that may or may not work; herein lies the secret to maxxing the hardest stat there is. Height. No more will you be bound by your genetic predisposition to a below average height and subsequently a below average life.

Just inject BMN 111 into your body and become a giga-chad Godzilla mogger. It's already coming down the pipeline for treatment in dwarfism so it should be in the market sometime next year, I believe. @Mr_wax was absolutely right.






Biomarin aims for 2020 dwarfism launch







www.evaluate.com





*Biomarin plans to meet regulators in the first half of 2020 to discuss filing, and the sellside sees the drug entering the market later next year. *


----------



## Mayorga (Jun 4, 2020)

BasedSpinelet257 said:


> It legitimately seems like the answer to height and manletism has been cracked gentlemen.



wouldn't jump to that conclusion. achondroplasia is due to a mutation in a receptor (FGFR3; just quickly glancing over the pathophysiology). The peptide BMN111 (vosorotide) reduces the effects of the otherwise OVERLY-active (due to aforementioned mutation) FGF receptor, thus bringing it to it's "intended/normal" state, which in no way implies (on its own) that there is going to be a dose-dependent increase in height. 

It's basically letting you reach your genetic potential that was hindered by, in this case, a faulty receptor. It's just one of the variables that play a role in growing. A maybe oversimplistic yet adequate analogy in my mind would be food intake. Say you live in poverty and don't eat enough so you end up at an adult weight of 55kgs at a height of 1.80m. You are severly underweight in this moment. Some day you get lucky and win the lottery, which allows you to eat to your appetite. After 5 years of gluttony, you end up at 110kgs. Now, if I were to force feed you, you most definitely won't gain much more weight, because the other variables such as leptin sensitivity for example now come into play. We controlled for one variable - food intake, but it only got you so far. Imo its the same case with achondroplasia and this peptide.

ik this is all over the place but i'm in the middle of a cardio sesh, so let me know if something is incomprehensible.


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> wouldn't jump to that conclusion. achondroplasia is due to a mutation in a receptor (FGFR3; just quickly glancing over the pathophysiology). The peptide BMN111 (vosorotide) reduces the effects of the otherwise OVERLY-active (due to aforementioned mutation) FGF receptor, thus bringing it to it's "intended/normal" state, which in no way implies (on its own) that there is going to be a dose-dependent increase in height.
> 
> It's basically letting you reach your genetic potential that was hindered by, in this case, a faulty receptor. It's just one of the variables that play a role in growing. A maybe oversimplistic yet adequate analogy in my mind would be food intake. Say you live in poverty and don't eat enough so you end up at an adult weight of 55kgs at a height of 1.80m. You are severly underweight in this moment. Some day you get lucky and win the lottery, which allows you to eat to your appetite. After 5 years of gluttony, you end up at 110kgs. Now, if I were to force feed you, you most definitely won't gain much more weight, because the other variables such as leptin sensitivity for example now come into play. We controlled for one variable - food intake, but it only got you so far. Imo its the same case with achondroplasia and this peptide.
> 
> ik this is all over the place but i'm in the middle of a cardio sesh, so let me know if something is incomprehensible.



The study states that treatment induced axial and appendicular skeletal overgrowth in *wild-type mice, *meaning those without the FGFR3 abnormality. Above there is another study using meclizine that also determined that treatment resulted in greater height and body size in mice free of FGFR3 signaling abnormalities compared to control groups. These treatments result in gain in size and height in mice *with and without FGR3 signaling abnormalities.*


----------



## Mayorga (Jun 4, 2020)

BasedSpinelet257 said:


> wild-type mice



yeah, completely missed that, scratch everything in my comment stemming form my misreading.

still, you control only one of the variables with FGFR3 partial-antagonism (or whatever the exact MoA is), so I don't expect people to be pinning it suddenly growing to 7 feet.


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> yeah, completely missed that, scratch everything in my comment stemming form my misreading.
> 
> still, you control only one of the variables with FGFR3 partial-antagonism (or whatever the exact MoA is), so I don't expect people to be pinning it suddenly growing to 7 feet.



Maybe not on it's own. I can't imagine why anyone would want to be quite that tall, but maybe that's just where dimorphism is headed for us as a species. Coupled with any of the other pre-existing therapies like AI, GH, etc., the maximum height potential nevertheless will be much, much more than what it would've been without it. These are truly exciting times.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if eventually they found a way to increase body size beyond skeletal maturity. Things like this are seeming more and more like simply a matter of time.









Fundación Alpe Acondroplasia


Fundación Alpe Acondroplasia




www.fundacionalpe.org





*1. BMN-111*

_*BMN-111 is a CNP analogue from BioMarin´s pharmaceutical, under evaluation in a clinical trial, now at Phase 2, that is open-label and a sequential cohort dose-escalation study.* _

*Action*

_*-CNP22 half-life is 2 minutes. BMN-111 has a longer half-life: 20 minutes.

– 1 daily subcutaneous administration BMN-111 in ex vivo tests

-Significantly reduces the growth deficit and rescues the size and architecture of the growth plate (rescues the columnar growth) and bone architecture

-Increase in the axial and appendicular skeleton lengths (spine, arms and legs)

-Growth and straightening of the long bones

-Modification in the size of the epiphyses of the femur (where the growth plate is located)

-Increase of the size of the proliferative zone of the growth plate (increase of chondrocytes) Tests in primates

-No cardiovascular effect

-Dose-related increase in body length BMN-111 phase 2 proof-of-concept *_

*-No serious side effect *

So well tolerated, too. Kids of the future are lucky asf.


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Oct 5, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> only Vosoritide (BMN 111)
> I bought meclozine on ebay and dioscin+diosgenin on alibaba.
> We'll if it works in a couple of months.


any updates so far?


----------



## Mr_wax (Oct 6, 2020)

leloucheREBORN said:


> any updates so far?


I have grown 1 cm, but no new effects for several months


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Oct 6, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I have grown 1 cm, but no new effects for several months


can you recommend me a stack? im 19 years old and using HGH+ AI (aromasin 12.5m every 3 days) right now. 
I want to try everything before doing expensive and dangerous limb lengthening surgery


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I have grown 1 cm, but no new effects for several months



So you believe it did not work and the only gains you kept was from spinal decompression?


----------



## orthochadic (Oct 18, 2020)

I emailed Dr Erdal Can Alkoclar. I'm waiting for his answer. Hope it's not only cope.
Gonna ask him about the side effects and the scientifical explanation behind his stack.
Didn't understand a word about all the things you were talking about ngl jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 3, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> Is 'Erdal Can Alkoçlar' legit? 'Can Alkoçlar' is a Turkish scientist and millionaire A few years ago, he claimed that he was able to discover a drug that makes people grow. He later announced that he was closing the study and did not publish all the data. This is a medicine for ndividuals suffering from Achondroplasia
> 
> Wikipedia confirms worked with height
> _"Alkoclar and his previous R&D team; Halepce R&D has found and patented more than 154 methylprotodioscin derivatives; analogues used in a wide range of therapeutic fields such as neurogenesis to myogenesis; from height increase (despite the inconsistent results obtained from the formulation regarding the oral version) to adjuvant cancer therapies. Alkoclar is the sole inventor of the facile obtaining methods of hexacoumaroyl-protobioside derivatives; compounds which possesses potent Core GLC NAC III inhibiting properties."_
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 3, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> Is 'Erdal Can Alkoçlar' legit? 'Can Alkoçlar' is a Turkish scientist and millionaire A few years ago, he claimed that he was able to discover a drug that makes people grow. He later announced that he was closing the study and did not publish all the data. This is a medicine for ndividuals suffering from Achondroplasia
> 
> Wikipedia confirms worked with height
> _"Alkoclar and his previous R&D team; Halepce R&D has found and patented more than 154 methylprotodioscin derivatives; analogues used in a wide range of therapeutic fields such as neurogenesis to myogenesis; from height increase (despite the inconsistent results obtained from the formulation regarding the oral version) to adjuvant cancer therapies. Alkoclar is the sole inventor of the facile obtaining methods of hexacoumaroyl-protobioside derivatives; compounds which possesses potent Core GLC NAC III inhibiting properties."_
> ...


With all those side effects it says for just 1.9cm and who-knows-what-it-will-do-long-term better just do 5cm of limb lengthening which is also relatively safe


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 16, 2021)

*CNP is capable of humorally stimulating endochondral bone growth, as demonstrated by the observation that transgenic mice with elevated plasma concentrations of CNP exhibit skeletal overgrowth phenotype*”
<-It doesn’t matter if you stimulate CNP or GC-B directly in the growth plate. As long as you do it systemically you will grow taller while you’re actively growing.


Why a CNP supplement would help you grow taller. | Natural Height Growth



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The bone length overgrowth effects are likely mostly due to the inhibition of FGFR3 and ERK1/2. However, those tend to be anabolic in other tissues so CNP will most likely make you taller and lankier.
There’s not much direct evidence to suggest that CNP will work on closed plates. IGF2 is more likely to work on closed plates but unlike with CNP where there’s meclizine(although there’s no guarantee that it does all that CNP does just inhibits FGFR3 which will only work on open plates). there’s nothing akin to IGF2.


More on CNP and height growth | Natural Height Growth



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, for us, people who want to be taller, the easiest way for us to get taller is to inhibit FGFR3. The article I posted on your website discusses how there was an increase in the height of the growth plate in a person whose growth plate was about to close (or was in fact closed). 

This is interesting because in the article, the individual’s growth plate was reduced to a growth scar. This usually happens when the growth plate is just about to close. However, if used in conjuction with LSLJ (if this method really does cause microfractures), then it MIGHT be effective for people with closed growth plates, since it MIGHT just help regrow growth “plates” on a micro scale, and could possibly lead to a few more inches.



The Link Between FGFR3 and CNP Expression – Raja’s Research Summarized | Natural Height Growth



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











Big Breakthrough: Vosoritide to grow taller - Natural Height Growth


Vosoritide is basically a daily CNP injection. It’s targeted for dwarfism but as everyone has FGFR3 receptors it can work normal children but testing would be needed. <-From the video it seems that it’s progressing very slowly. Which is unfortunate as it has potential to happen normal children...



www.naturalheightgrowth.com





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GigaAscender (Feb 16, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> *CNP is capable of humorally stimulating endochondral bone growth, as demonstrated by the observation that transgenic mice with elevated plasma concentrations of CNP exhibit skeletal overgrowth phenotype*”
> <-It doesn’t matter if you stimulate CNP or GC-B directly in the growth plate. As long as you do it systemically you will grow taller while you’re actively growing.
> 
> 
> ...



CNP peptides/compounds are extremely expensive and you may need an infusion device for constant release to get the most benefit. Meclizine supposedly activates a similar pathway but I think it’s cope tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Feb 16, 2021)

ok brehs tldr 
when can i grow to 6'6


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> You tried his method?
> 
> At 5'2,
> 
> ...


age?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> age?


18. Don't know if plates are open.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 18. Don't know if plates are open.


Brutal ngl 

have u ever thought of checking if plates are open or nah? If I were you I'd just make sure the plates are open, if they are, hop on AI, K2, GH, High protein diet, stretch legs and body daily, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> have u ever thought of checking if plates are open or nah? If I were you I'd just make sure the plates are open, if they are, hop on AI, K2, GH, High protein diet, stretch legs and body daily, etc...


I never bother.

Vitamins and mk677 are cope for most people.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I never bother.
> 
> Vitamins and mk677 are cope for most people.


this cuck response suggests u have endocrine issues


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> this cuck response suggests u have endocrine issues


Which is unfix-able for now.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Which is unfix-able for now.


not rly u just don't have what it takes to even try let alone succeed


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> not rly u just don't have what it takes to even try let alone succeed


Fair point. So far I have no money and little to no expectation for HGH peptides.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 25, 2021)

https://patents.google.com/patent/US8815803B2/en





> AnonymousJune 18, 2012 at 10:38 PM
> *sigh* No point discussing CNP is there aren't ways to increase it's expression. Waste of time if you ask me.
> 
> GAG synthesis... Who cares.
> Reply


----------



## AJLJ (Jun 10, 2022)

Henry_Gandy said:


> you definitely would've seen more changes if you combined SAM-e, folinic acid and meclozine and a pi3k stimulator with it
> 
> also where did you get dioscin from? xcrunner still uses methylprotodioscin and alkoclar i think he uses it as well


Did you end up using it?


----------

